# LWC Cardiff-Donor Eggs



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi everyone

I'm a newbie on here, was diagnosed with Ovarian Failure when I was 17 (now 32), looking into egg donation as this is the only hope of a baby.  Went for 1st consultation with LWC Cardiff in June, waiting for blood test results and then hopefully will start the process.  Was told that there is 3-6 month waiting list for donor eggs.  Anyone had egg donation in LWC Cardiff?


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello there,

Im hoping to become an egg donor at this clinic.

I wish you the best of luck


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Staceyemma

Ah thanks very much.  Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment too.  Can't tell you how amazing it is that your willing to share your eggs so that others can become mothers.  You are an angel! Let me know how you get on.  

I'm just waiting for the donor to have egg collection next week and then egg transfer 3-5 days later (noticed you posted on the other thread too so sorry if Im repeating myself).

Take care xxx


----------



## Helen85 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi ,

Hope u don't mind me butting in but have u looked at crgw in Cardiff ?? Have a look at there website . I have just has treatment there (not donor ) and there were amazing and really good price . They stock donor eggs from Russia ( think its Russia) and I don't think that there is a waiting list. Just to give u another option if u haven't thought of it ( I know u probably have ) but just in case .

Loads of luck with ur treatments xx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Anne1978 said:


> Hi Staceyemma
> 
> Ah thanks very much. Wishing you lots of luck with your treatment too. Can't tell you how amazing it is that your willing to share your eggs so that others can become mothers. You are an angel! Let me know how you get on.
> 
> ...


I hope it all goes well for you I wish you the very very best of luck xx
As a donor we yearn for a baby ourselves and I understand the wanting, every women shiould have the chance to be a mother xxx 

How exciting let me know how you get on please!  xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Anne loads of luck for next week and hope you get some nice eggies.

I have known people who donate and receive donar eggs and egg share is a wonderful thing.

Anne do u get updates on the donors scans etc?


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Kara and Staceyemma

Thanks for the messages, had my scan this morning. Lining 10.7mm so all ok on my side of things. Was told before that aiming for egg collection Monday but was told today that donor has scan tomorrow and will probably have to have another scan Monday and if all ok egg collection will be Wednesday.  So not sure if donor has problems with the eggs or something. Hope not, trying not to think about it too much, will just wait to see what Monday brings. 

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Try not to worry, its quite common to need a couple of extra days stimming so I'm sure all its well. As I'm sure you are aware they will be looking for at least a certain amount and I'm sure they are just maximising the eggs there

Your lining sounds lovely


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for your positive words Kara, we had 7 eggs from donor, 4 fertilised just waiting for ET tomorrow or Monday now xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

That's wonderful news. Good luck with et


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Great news I hope it all goes well for you. 

with Love Stacey Emma xxxx
P.S I blew you a bubble!!


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Kara and Staceyemma 

Hope your both well.

Thanks for your kind wishes. Got one blastocyst on board and one in the freezer. OTD 16th Dec. Here's hoping it works. 

Annexxx


----------



## Anne1978 (Aug 1, 2011)

Aw thanks for the bubble, bubbles coming back at you xxx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

good Luck xxxx I pray it works for you xxxx


----------



## clanix (Sep 21, 2011)

hi all,

I'm starting my 1st IVF cycle in LWC cardiff this week.  i have low AMH so not sure how many eggs will be produced.  I don;t know much about donor eggs but i was just wondering how much it cost in case i need it in the future.

clanix xx


----------

